# Comics 2 Film



## AceHBK (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok I see we have a lot of comic fans out here so here is the question...

If you could have your favorite comic turned into a movie what would it be and who would you have cast in the main roles???


For myself IF I could have like a 3 picture deal with a studio I would LOVE to bring Marvel's Civil War to the big screen.  I need a 3 picture deal in order to tell the story as completely as I could.  (3) 3 hour movies would be adequate.
As for casting...I would keep Toby Maguire as Spider-Man and Downey Jr. for Iron-Man...the rest..lord knows..too many characters to try and fill people for.


*Shudders* Tom Cruise and Nocholas Cage both wanted the role of Iron-Man.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2007)

Great choice! Civil war was good stuff. Matt Damon as the Capt.?


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 12, 2007)

Werewolf by Night or Son of Satan.  Marvel went through an occult phase back in the seventies, these were a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 12, 2007)

Actually, years ago in college when American Psycho first came out I told my girlfriend that Bale should be Batman.  She thhought I was crazy, guess who turned out right?

I wish Iron Man was made years ago, Timothy Dalton when he was young is the perfect Tony Stark.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to see a Thor movie and a Capt America movie...Although I have no clue who I'd cast for either of them. 

Obviously, Thor would have to be HUGE and Norwegian looking.

Capt America, I wouldn't like Matt Damon for the role, but I'm not sure who else...I'd have to think about that one.  That could be a pretty interesting movie, but to give it relevance, they'd have to either set it during WW2 or seriously change the storyline for today....


----------



## Kacey (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd like to see a movie with the original new X-Men (as confusing as that is), around the time Kitty Pryde joined... but I can't see that they'd do it right.  The same goes for the Teen Titans.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'd like to see a Thor movie and a Capt America movie...Although I have no clue who I'd cast for either of them.



*Thor (2009)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_(film)#Film

I heard that Thor will be partially CGI and partially human-acted.

*Captain America (2009)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_America_in_other_media#Announced_future_film

Not yet in pre-production even.

I was a Capt. Marvel (Mar-Vell of the Kree) fan and would enjoy seeing him. Anotehr personal favorite that could make a timely film:
*Deathlok (2008)*


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2007)

Iron Fist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Fist_(comics)

Shang Chi - Master of Kung Fu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shang_Chi

Those two had hokey costumes but in the comic universe they kicked ***. Plus both were highly skilled martial artists! :uhyeah: 

In keeping with The Transformers craze how about 

 Red Ronin http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Ronin  updated of course.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> *Thor (2009)*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_(film)#Film
> 
> I heard that Thor will be partially CGI and partially himan-acted.
> ...


 
Wow....ask and you shall receive.  Although, doesn't surprise me.  I don't think that there will be too many comic characters out there WITHOUT movies soon.

Looks like there are still a lot of DC characters that need movies though...Green Latern, Aquaman....although, those are probably already planned too....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Iron Fist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Fist_(comics)
> 
> Shang Chi - Master of Kung Fu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shang_Chi



Ah yes, I liked both! Moon Knight too (savate?).



MBuzzy said:


> Looks like there are still a lot of DC characters that need movies though...



Overall, Marvel does seem to have more out there, though Batman and Superman are big and long-running franchises whereas Marvel has Spider-Man and X-Men which are big but newer.


----------



## JBrainard (Dec 12, 2007)

Deadpool.

As his face is all mutated, it wouldn't matter who played him. I can't think of who would make a good voice actor for him.


----------



## Live True (Dec 12, 2007)

Grendel
Only keep it to the Hunter Rose and Christine Spar story lines (cool weapons and Kabuki character).  The whole spirit of aggression theme would likely just get muddied and botched if they go into the later storylines. 

As for who to play the roles....hmmmm....off the top of my head I dunno..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 12, 2007)

If you are a true Punisher fan--how could you NOT have come away disappointed with how the 2004 Punisher turned out?

I want to see the Punisher re-done the RIGHT way:

*Castle in his mid-late 50's

*Reattach his Vietnam -based past--what happened to him in those jungles had a direct bearing on the type of man he would become

*In order to be true to the things Castle does in the Marvel MAX series the film must have a *Minimum* rating of NC-17

Can't for the life of me fuigure who could play the correct Frank Castle though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Ah yes, I liked both! Moon Knight too (savate?).


Yeah I remember him as well... I kept bashing my head on the keyboard trying to remember the "other" MA-ist hero made by Marvel and there ya go... thanks. 

I agree that DC has an older base of heroes to choose from... but popularity? In today's market that is. How many even remember Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Wonderbra Woman? Hawk and Aquaman? Would they have the appeal? Probably... if updated and hyped enough to attract the "targeted audience... kids.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 12, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> I'd like to see a Thor movie and a Capt America movie...Although I have no clue who I'd cast for either of them.
> 
> Obviously, Thor would have to be HUGE and Norwegian looking.
> 
> Capt America, I wouldn't like Matt Damon for the role, but I'm not sure who else...I'd have to think about that one. That could be a pretty interesting movie, but to give it relevance, they'd have to either set it during WW2 or seriously change the storyline for today....


 
Wouldn't the guy playing Cap have to be a big Scandinavian looking guy too?  

I know of three attempts at Captain America and all failed in some way.  One at least stuck closely to his background, including the Red Skull.  Looking forward to the new one.





MA-Caver said:


> Iron Fist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Fist_(comics)
> 
> Shang Chi - Master of Kung Fu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shang_Chi
> 
> Those two had hokey costumes but in the comic universe they kicked ***. Plus both were highly skilled martial artists! :uhyeah:


 
I too would like to see Marvel's masters of kung fu.  Have to chuck Power Man in with Iron Fist.





arnisador said:


> Ah yes, I liked both! Moon Knight too (savate?).


 
What I would like to see from Moon Knight was his extremely short-lived really, really mystic phase - magic ancient weapons, superhuman strength that changed with the phases of the moon.  There was some cool stuff.  Only lasted six issues.


I'm not such a fan of Marvel's Civil War.  They gave way too much creative power to one guy who then set about knocking off all the characters he didn't like and establishing some kind of dictatorial super police force.  While it was popular I don't think it would translate well to the screen.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 12, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> If you are a true Punisher fan--how could you NOT have come away disappointed with how the 2004 Punisher turned out?
> ....
> *In order to be true to the things Castle does in the Marvel MAX series the film must have a *Minimum* rating of NC-17


 
Someone hasn't been paying attention....

http://www.marvel.com/news/moviestories.1999.First_Look_at_Punisher:_War_Zone

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4141.asp


----------



## Omar B (Dec 12, 2007)

But the art in Civil War was so damn cool!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Dec 12, 2007)

Omar B said:


> But the art in Civil War was so damn cool!


 
I can't disagree with you about the art.  It was way cool.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 12, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Someone hasn't been paying attention....
> 
> http://www.marvel.com/news/moviestories.1999.First_Look_at_Punisher:_War_Zone
> 
> http://www.comicbookmovie.com/news/articles/4141.asp


 


This could be either very good or very bad..............


----------



## Blindside (Dec 12, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> This could be either very good or very bad..............


 
It can't be worse than.... Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 12, 2007)

Defenitely Green Lantern.
It was in preproduction with Jack Black in the lead, but us fanboys raised so much sand they removed him from the project.
I would like to see it starring the John Stewart Green Lantern and played by Taye Diggs.

AoG


----------



## Omar B (Dec 13, 2007)

Screw John Stewart!  There I said it, I cna't stand him as GL, everybody's got a hard on for him because he is the JL from the cartoon, so what.  Alan Scott was there first, Hal Jordan is the greatest ((and still GL), Guy Gardner, Kyle Ryner.  For earth's GLs Stewart is the least interesting, and least creative of them all.  In fact, when they even started the cartoon Kyle was GL in the comics, Stewart was a Darkstar at the time (not in any way related to GL), it's like they went out of their way to put him in there.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2007)

I met the guy who made Alan Scott many years ago.  He signed several of my comics.  Kyle Rainer will always be my favorite GL.  He was the one who carried the torch for ten years while all GL's dissapeared or died at the hands of Parallex (Jordan).

AoG


----------



## Omar B (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah dude, Kyle's the coolest one.  An artist with a GL ring?  How can it not be cool.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> How many even remember Green Lantern, Green Arrow, Wonderbra Woman? Hawk and Aquaman? Would they have the appeal? Probably... if updated and hyped enough to attract the "targeted audience... kids.


All of them are still around, with their own comics (I assume by "Hawk" you mean Hawkman and not Hawk of "Hawk and Dove"). 

As for "updated" heroes, there's "All Star Batman and Robin the Boy Wonder". It's a self-contained series (nothing which happens in it affects the "mainstream" Bat titles) which portrays the Dark Knight as a demented psychopath who refers to Dick Grayson as "snot" and "retard". Drives a Batmobile which turns into a jet and a submarine. Boinks Black Canary (an Irish barmaid turned vigilante). Thinks Hal Jordan is a moron. 

If this is "updated", leave me out. Frank Miller and Jim Lee or not.

Movies? I'd like to see a Dr. Strange movie (the TV movie reeked). Timothy Dalton could probably play him. I'd also like to see them adapt the "Elektra: The Hand" miniseries as a movie. The Legion of Super-Heroes would be great. Plenty of work for young actors. Thanks to CGI, Green Lantern's a natural. Maybe John Sena could play Hal Jordan. Has the "down home - aw shucks" quality I've always associated with the cowboy test pilot. 
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2008)

Red Sonja is coming in 2010:
http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2008-06-26-red-sonja-rodriguez-mcgowan_N.htm


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I'd like to see a Thor movie and a Capt America movie...Although I have no clue who I'd cast for either of them. Obviously, Thor would have to be HUGE and Norwegian looking.


 
Do you remember when Thor made a brief appearence on one of the Hulk( Bixby & Ferrigno) made for TV movies???  Anything would be an improvement...That being said I also have no idea who to cast..I would still like to see a well made version of Captain Marvel...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 28, 2008)

Lets see American comic:Justice League, Green Lantern by himself would be cool. X-force,Gambit,

Japanese: Ranma 1/2,Kenshin,Naruto,Dirty pair,Lupin 3rd


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 28, 2008)

The Justice League movie was shelved, yet again, a few weeks ago.  They even had most of the casting done for Batman, Superman, Flash, and others.  They were mostly British actors.
I am the biggest DC fan alive, but DC does not have their act together making movies.  Marvel is pumping out tons of Marvel movies and most of them are good, but DC is sitting on its haunches stagnating.
BTW, my son is named Clark, after Superman.  I have mentioned that lots of times here at MT and love telling people that.

AoG


----------



## Big Don (Jun 28, 2008)

Now that effects, CGI and otherwise have advanced to the point that they have, do you all think that has affected how good/bad the transition from comic (or book) to movie works out? I mean, twenty years ago, Jackson couldn't have made the LOTR trilogy, Ents, etc would have been either cut out or drastically changed...


----------

